# Trying to download Superbeam Lite for Ipad



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Trying to download Superbeam Lite for Ipad

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/superbeam-lite-easy-fast-wifi/id945389726?mt=8


I can't seem to search and download free version of Superbeam Lite for Ipad from Apple store.

Anybody know how I can download it ?

Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you getting an error?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

MartyF81 said:


> Are you getting an error?


Yes. Using Superbeam lite version for iphone on ipad because couldn't find and download iPad version.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok.... what is the error...?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

MartyF81 said:


> ok.... what is the error...?


When click "receive" it has message "preparing camera" and then it closes the app.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would suggest deleting the App. Rebooting the phone. Reinstall the App. Reboot again.... and then try.

If it still doesn't work, you need to contact the developer of the app... because it is something wrong within the app itself.


----------

